# Slingshot of The Month - FEB 2012 - Discussion



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the place to talk about your nominations, why you chose what you did, who you think will win etc.

You can check out what others have nominated and make your nomination HERE


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I nominated Polecat's Zebra this month.

Considering my love of acrylics how could I not. Also, the unusual lamination style really does it for me.

Who are you going to nominate?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The SPS in "Jaybird" Osage Orange.
Great construction, great material, great look, great history (the osage board was given to Jim by the late Jaybird at last year's ECST).
Unbeatable.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

M_J said:


> The SPS in "Jaybird" Osage Orange.
> Great construction, great material, great look, great history (the osage board was given to Jim by the late Jaybird at last year's ECST).
> Unbeatable.


Agreed ... Mr. Harris made those pieces of osage orange all they could be!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> The SPS in "Jaybird" Osage Orange.
> Great construction, great material, great look, great history (the osage board was given to Jim by the late Jaybird at last year's ECST).
> Unbeatable.


Oh, and the SPS is a world-class shooter, too.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, look at the nominations so far!
January was a really good month for slingshots


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

cabt post keeps saying 'post too shot'


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you entering any text?

The only reason I can think of why you would get that message is if you attach a pic and have no text in the thread.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I nominated the "Sharpshooter" by Dayhiker because I like it and I think it's a great shooter. Actually there are many others catapults shown on the Forum that I like and I think they're excellent shooters too, it's not easy to choose the best among all these beauties. Dayhiker is very skilled about catapults and many of his frames have been made all over.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

morning all well i'm quite chuffed at being nominated by hrawk who is the acrylic king on here more productive than me but as far as i can see there's one frame as good as the next depends what you like so there all great in my book keep it going lads and lasses
polecat


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

How would be the best possible way to search for catty's posted for a particular month in order to select your fav
and nominate? Is there an easier way than page by page looking at the date posted? Thanks.

sean


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

polecat said:


> morning all well i'm quite chuffed at being nominated by hrawk who is the acrylic king on here more productive than me but as far as i can see there's one frame as good as the next depends what you like so there all great in my book keep it going lads and lasses
> polecat


dont sell yourself short sir! you make some **** fine looking as well as i am sure great shooting slings! you have some very nice looking blacks and reds and whites that anyone would be proud to own.


----------

